# Gloat!!!!!



## alamocdc (Jan 11, 2007)

Guess what came today? And Charles was kind enough to stay and help me put it together. What a great guy! For those who haven't met him, he's a tiny wisp of a man... NOT! He's about 8' tall (compared to my 5'9" stature) and as strong as I used to be when I was younger and slunging oil field iron araound. He carried the bed in all by himself. Okay, not really, but he's a hoss for sure. Thanks, Charles!!! Okay w/o further delay, here it is... my new Mustard Monster (Powermatic 3520B).





 I have only one regret. I didn't know that I'd need to buy a plug for the cord so I couldn't turn it on and test it tonight. Oh well, at least it's in my shop and I can get a plug tomorrow. Even more sad is that I already have plans for tomorrow night, Saturday and Sunday. However, I have Monday off and hope to play with it some. It sits where I had a bookcase partially finished for LOML. The bookcase is now standing in front of my Delta so I have a choice; finish the bookcase and get it out of my way, or give up on using my Delta... Okay, so that's not much of a choice. Looks like I'll be doing mostly flatwork (finishing the bookcase) for the next week or so.[:0] I'm not sure why she's not been happy aobut it. I only started the bookcase (#2 of 2) three years ago.[}][] Once I started turning, everything else took a back seat.


----------



## Dario (Jan 11, 2007)

Drool!!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 11, 2007)

Double Drool![][][]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow!  That is a manly lathe!


----------



## darbytee (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a beauty Billy! Congrats.


----------



## Dario (Jan 11, 2007)

I should slap you silly...I told you about the plug!  Good for you for not listening [}] LOL

You better finish the bookcase fast!  I heard Norma knows about the return policy for the lathe []


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Drool!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


Whaddya mean, drool? You have one just like it!



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I should slap you silly...I told you about the plug! Good for you for not listening  LOL



If you did, I missed it.[B)] But I had a lot going on about then.[]


----------



## Dario (Jan 11, 2007)

Billy,

Even though I already have one...I am still entitled to drool over other nice machines []...as long as I only look in admiration. [] LOL


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't like it where it sits... it's ugly and out of place.. If you'll move it over to the west wall of my shop, I'm sure I have a plug for it and it will be in the correct plact.[}][}][}]

Very nice... glad for you.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 11, 2007)

Dang, Billy, that is an awesome monster!  I hope you get lots of enjoyment from it.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats Billy, like a kid in a candy store []
Many happy & healthy turnings []


----------



## JimGo (Jan 12, 2007)

What are you going to do when you move?  Hey, I have an idea...I don't live THAT far from Ohio, and I have a big SUV.  I think it will fit nicely.  $50 okay?  [][]


----------



## johncrane (Jan 12, 2007)

CATAPILAR Yellow' now thats tough! Congrats Billy' where are they made mate.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 12, 2007)

Fantastic gloat!![][] Happy turning....


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />Congrats Billy' where are they made mate.



I'm not sure, John. Probably China, like everything else. But I am very impressed with this piece. The ways are not just flat and smooth, they are highly polished. And the pieces slide across them like they are on teflon.


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />CATAPILAR Yellow' now thats tough! Congrats Billy' where are they made mate.



CAT yellow is the first thing I thought when I saw the photo.  Second thought was "COOL TOY!" []


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats on buying the Mustard Monster-----be safe and have fun


----------



## melogic (Jan 12, 2007)

Way to go Billy! [] That's one nice machine and a really cool GLOAT! [] Maybe someday I can be fortunate enough or good enough to own one of these nice machines. Enjoy your new toy. []


----------



## olsenla (Jan 12, 2007)

Great gloat Billy, that is for sure a nice machine.  By the way you right about Charles.  Class act all the way--that's where I got my lathe.

Larry


----------



## pete00 (Jan 12, 2007)

congrats....  no need to ask "where's the beef"

...mama mia dats a biga machine.........


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 12, 2007)

I picked up a plug when I went to lunch. This baby is gonna run tonight. I won't get anything turned on it (no time), but power will be applied and the machine will be switched on to make sure it works.[]


----------



## Dario (Jan 12, 2007)

Billy,

When that machine starts to hummm, you will be jumping with joy... at the same time, give it the respect it rightfully deserves. [][^]


----------



## mick (Jan 12, 2007)

I want one!!! I love mustard BTW! []

Oh yeah....congrats Billy!


----------



## woodman928 (Jan 12, 2007)

PLUG We dont need no stinken, plug bare the wires and poke em in the holes [][][][][][]

Just kidding great toy
Jay


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Bill,

I have to tell you that is Too Big for pens...Send it on my way ,eh!!

[:0][:0][:0]

Good for you!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 12, 2007)

Sweet. Enjoy your new toy, er, workhorse. []


----------



## arjudy (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice, Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks again, all! I put the plug on it when I got home from work and just had to fire it up. Nothing on it yet, but oh my!!!! I could barely tell is was on. Very quiet and absolutely no vibration. I like the soft start and can't wait to slap a bowl blank on it. I think I'm in love!!!!![]


----------



## arioux (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new toy, wish you a lot of fun with it.

Just wish your wife never read or ear about the last line of your last post, or you will be making a lot of bookshelf, unless she just throw the lathe out ............ohhhh........
Any one know how i can reach his wife[}]


Alfred


----------



## kenwc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's just too perty to use..!!!


----------



## oldsmokey (Jan 13, 2007)

Billy 
You are going to love that lathe.  I got mine at the Las Vegas wood working show in 2004.  That was Powermatic's newest model.  My only problem is I don't turn many pens anymore.  The lathe is so stable I ended up turning mostly bowls.  Now I am trying to talk my wife into a deep hollowing system.  It will never stop with the new accessories.
Congrat on the lathe.  You are going to love it.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Billy,
Very nice!  Let's see some of those pen blank segmented bowls you've been talkng about.  I can't really use mine, until I get some walls built.
Rob


----------

